

Woobius Eye: A few good men - swombat
http://www.vodafonemobileclicks.com/blog/uk/126/woobius_eye_a_few_good_men/

======
jacquesm
I'm cool with the idea, it's nice and I really hope that you will succeed.

Not cool to attempt to rig the vote though.

~~~
chaosmachine
Stating your case and asking people to vote for you is pretty standard
procedure in any election.

~~~
jacquesm
Yes, that is true. But in an election the people that vote normally have some
kind of interest in the outcome of the vote.

To ask a large number of outsiders who have otherwise no interest in the vote
to come and vote for you to me seems to make the whole thing into a popularity
contest, whoever has access to the largest communities will win the vote,
regardless of the merit of the various candidates.

I don't think it is 'proper' to use the HN audience as a way to swing a vote
one way or the other. But that's just my feeling, and judging by the
moderation so far I'm in the minority with that ;).

~~~
dkersten
I don't know, most talent contests with public voting have no impact on the
voters either. They vote for whoever they liked best, or which act they liked
best, or who had the hottest singer, or who shouted "vote me" the loudest.

I think it is relevant to HN because its an interesting article about a
company founded by a regular HN member. Asking people to vote at the end of
the article seems fairly natural to me.

------
dkersten
Interesting, thanks for sharing.

------
thearchitectsam
good luck!

